# Moody Blues Appreciation Thread



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I think this amazing band deserves a thread. Days of Future Passed, In Search of the Lost Chord, On a Threshold of a Dream, To Our Children's Children's, and many others. I'll add some videos of some of my favorites.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Probably my favorite.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

In Search of the Lost Chord is an amazing album but strangely none of the other albums from their glory years float my boat to anything close to the same degree.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## TheBamf (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

One of my favorite Moodies' cuts ever, from the seminal *In Search Of The Lost Chord *masterpiece: 



.

p.s. @ neoshredder, Great idea for a thread! :cheers:


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

2:10--There's a D.H.S.S. Volvo estate Right outside my door 
With a Moody Blues cassette on the dashboard-ah 
There's no hate to the point I give, I just want room to live


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

For those that like the Moody Blues should also check out the Strawbs.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

neoshredder said:


> For those that like the Moody Blues should also check out the Strawbs.


The Strawbs are a fine band neoshredder but if you really want Moody Blues type like music Barclay James Harvest would fit the bill better. I prefer the Moody Blues vocals over either Strawbs or BJH but anyone who likes progressive rock should be aware of those two.

Kevin


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Kevin Pearson said:


> The Strawbs are a fine band neoshredder but if you really want Moody Blues type like music Barclay James Harvest would fit the bill better. I prefer the Moody Blues vocals over either Strawbs or BJH but anyone who likes progressive rock should be aware of those two.
> 
> Kevin


I prefer the Strawbs. But yeah both bands are great. And Procol Harum is similar in some ways but a lot different in other ways. Also Renaissance has a female singer. But also folky and progressive like the Moody Blues.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Graeme Edge has passed at age 80. RIP

Higher and Higher

Blasting, billowing, bursting forth
With the power of ten billion butterfly sneezes
Man with his flaming pyre has conquered the wayward breezes
Climbing to tranquility, far above the cloud
Conceiving the heavens, clear of misty shroud

Higher and higher
Now we've learned to play with fire
Go higher and higher and higher

Vast vision must improve our sight
Perhaps at last we'll see an end to our home's endless blight
And the beginning of the free
Climb to tranquility, finding its real worth
Conceiving the heavens, flourishing on Earth

Higher and higher
Now we've learned to play with fire
Go higher and higher and higher

From the 1969 release, To Our Children's Children's Children


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> In Search of the Lost Chord is an amazing album but strangely none of the other albums from their glory years float my boat to anything close to the same degree.


For me, it's that and Days of Future Passed.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Graeme Edge has passed at age 80. RIP


Oh, man. 

Hard to think of a band from the 60s which hasn't now lost at least one key member. Manfred Mann are one (all the 1963-66 line-up members are still with us...). The Young Rascals are another. Now I'm struggling...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

My dad was a massive Moodies fan and I grew up on 3 or 4 albums which I know really well. The one that I still love is Threshold of a Dream. In fact, I played it and Question a few weeks back. Threshold still sounds great but some of the Question tracks haven't aged as well. However, Question's title track is still a killer choon. My fave Moodies song is still Never Comes the Day.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Always something of a guilty pleasure for me, given the cheez factor, but there is _something_ about those early LPs that resonates with the utopian vibe of those years that's not entirely jejune.



Kevin Pearson said:


> The Strawbs are a fine band neoshredder but if you really want Moody Blues type like music Barclay James Harvest would fit the bill better.


BJH has always been maligned as "the poor man's Moody Blues," unfairly in my view. Strawbs in their classic Prog years outrank both BJH and the MBs, imo.


----------

